# Speck-tacular day fishing



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Another great day on the water in Hopedale LA. Yesterday Gerry, Les, Kevin and son Burke put a smack down on the speckled trout. Third stop was all it took live Campo shrimp 2 ft under a cork and some nice sized trout were filling the box pretty quick. The bite slowed down but we had plenty and Burke was ready to get some redfish so off to the marsh in search of reds. The reds proved a little tougher to find but we got few to bend the rod along with some drum and a flounder and called it a day and head for the dock with a box full of fish.
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope they're hungry, that's a lot of fish.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Dang thats alot of fish! 

Makes you wonder how much is enough?:whistling:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Makes you wonder how much is enough?:whistling: x2....to keep and to CLEAN!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Makes you wonder how much is enough?:whistling: x3....Hope you have a big freezer


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

They do have some liberal limits there, congrats on the catch guys!


----------

